# Organization



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm trying to find ways to better organize my studio… feeling like I've got a nest of snakes living here and whatnot with all the USB cords and peripherals that belong to the various gadgets that I own.

Got any bright ideas with managing/organizing your tech space?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Depends on the severity of the problem.

Lots of high tech and pricy solutions for that. 

Do these count?

I always had a problem with figuring out which power brick went with what peripheral, so I started labelling them. That way when I pack 'em away in a plastic tote I know who they belong to.

I use those automotive/electrical 'ratchet type' cable ties to group cables, cords, wires together.

When I had the house and my crib was in the basement I installed a power bar just above desk level, also phone and ethernet outlets. Never worried about crawling under the desk to plug something in that I would unplug minutes later.

I have a full sized cabinet filled with labeled totes full on USB. Firewire, TV, and other cables and accessories. Cabinet shares space with totes full of photo gear (clamps, lighting stuff, spigots, mounts, etc.).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I strongly endorse kps' advice about labelling. Be sure to use something that won't slide along the cable, like masking tape (since you can write directly on it).

The ratchet ties are useful if the stuff you're tying down won't be moving.

I cleaned up a senior friend's office by running her cables through some very convenient loops and crossbeams under her computer desk / work table, getting stuff up off the floor - which worked fine, until she decided (a few months later) to reorganize her layout, and left an ungodly mess. Even with labels, she's still find cables that go nowhere and peripherals that aren't plugged in. Sigh.

Lifehacker has a variety of articles on hiding cable clutter, including hanging baskets under the wall-edge of desks; using PVC pipe sliced lengthwise and secured under-table, etc. Worth checking them out.

You may also want to invest in a couple of Uninterruptible Power Supply units to give juice to all of your gear (being sure to use the battery-powered plugs for things that need to stay on in a power outage, like your Mac, broadband modem, router, external drives, maybe the printer). 

Lastly - consider ditching cables. Christmas is coming, so why not gift yourself some bluetooth accessories? Cut the cables to your keyboard, mouse, maybe even the printer...

Taking on the office cleanup / cable hiding project can be a nice boost to your productivity, too, and is an easy way to give yourself a sense of having accomplished something


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sometimes I wonder if I shouldn't convert the studio into a garage-style workbench complete with peg hole boards on the wall. LOL

I picked up some decent velcro ties for cables. But finding a place for everything (in a neat organized pile is getting tedious.) I've been contemplating an overhaul of the workplace and getting new tables/shelving put in.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I've thought about Bluetooth and the only thing that deters me is the use of batteries (depending on the specs). Apple's BT accessories are not eco-friendly and find the rechargeable AA batteries to be iffy depending on the device.

I'll have to go Lifehacker a look.

I did pick up a kickarse labeller a year ago (another device on top of a pile of devices). Maybe I should fire that bad-boy up.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Things I like + Recap*

KPS's remark regarding putting all plugins at or above table level gets rid of a lot of things right off the bat. If I was designing a space from scratch:

1. Multiple plugs of all kinds at desk top level. If I was in the right setting with ceiling drops on demand, that would also be good.

2. Work bench style table on rollers. I currently have countertops over file cabinets. They work well for what I do but are not really movable if necessary. I love the idea of peg board behind on the walls. Every once and awhile I have to duplicate a client's set up clear and apart from my own, so I am moving things all over. The more flexibility the better.

3. Lable everything - but beware of masking tape. I labeled all of the power supplies I have for my PB 1400's in masking tape and ink. All are faded to oblivion in less than a year. You want something that won't fade and won't affected by heat given off from the device if in use. If it has fixed wires, consider key identifiers - the little metal rings with paper in the middle that just hook around the wire.

4. Tie-wraps/cable ties where you can bring wires together, but not too tight if you have a mass of wires. What you do not want is heat buildup. Do not tape together. This is a fire hazard waiting to happen.

5. True track lights that can be moved as Iyou move around. You don't want a really good place to be eliminated due to glare. Even more important now with glossy screens.

6. Shelving used for nothing else but equipment not in use. If you want to make sure that you do not collect too much, a smaller shelving unit. Totes for all the small stuff.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

This is probably reinforcing what everyone else has said, but here's what I did:

1. bought a label maker (should find one with Christmas specials on now). EVERY cable is labelled at BOTH ends whether it be into a mac or into a peripheral/power box.

2. bought 3 UPS (I have 6 macs) The UPS are situated under the Macs so they are systemically plugged in

2.5 a proper workstation or suitable desk - I lucked into a full office cubicle, complete with walls so it has cable management built in which has been a HUGE help in hiding cables and running them properly. But you don't need a cubicle to achieve this. A good desk should have something helpful - could be simply the desk design and/or built in management.

3. used various cables - the ones I find very useful are the titanium-like (joking) cables that come in kids' toys. They are VERY durable (hence the titanium joke  I try to apply cables at logical spots along the way (ie. right behind a mac or near the peripheral).

4. I did my best to lay each cable down one by one so that when I attached a new one, I could lay them as best possible without tangling right from the get go.

5. Pray. There's only so much one can do for cable management. In the end, there's simply x amount of cables for x amount of macs/peripherals so it's somewhat of a constant battle

Hope that helps and good luck,
Keebler


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Once completed, a clean, organized workspace does wonders for my productivity.
My problem is that as soon as I bundle my cables and tie everything up, I buy something new (external HD, printers etc.) that needs to be added to the system and I have to undo it all!
I have way too much stuff and clutter to be organized. But you won't see me on an episode of Hoarders anytime soon!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Niagaramark said:


> Once completed, a clean, organized workspace does wonders for my productivity.
> My problem is that as soon as I bundle my cables and tie everything up, I buy something new (external HD, printers etc.) that needs to be added to the system and I have to undo it all!
> I have way too much stuff and clutter to be organized. But you won't see me on an episode of Hoarders anytime soon!


That's pretty much what I am facing right now. I need to find ways to store all my gadgets in neat nesting spots like my iPad/iPod & digital cameras, etc. and keep the clutter away.

I had thought about getting the Griffin A-Frame for the iPad, but it's kind of pricey. Or just get a small wooden easel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Manny: Try this on for size (and price) for your iPad ... a $3.63 book "study stand" from staples. I have them all over my house and they work great for iPads (especially if they are in a case already)









STAPLES | BUREAU EN GROS


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

The biggest problem with building a workspace at home for me is always making sure I plan for 'upgrades.' I label and tie everything down with cable ties, make sure all my cable runs are straight and lined up and avoid using too much cable and cluttering everything up. But there's still an element of clutter that seems to creep in.

For me, audio & video patch panels were a godsend. A lot more work to wire, but a godsend.

Cable conduits, even if they're the DIY PVC pipe type, are a great idea. I don't use them personally (everything is tied to the desk or the equipment rack) but I've used them at work and they help keep things neatly organized.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

jellotor said:


> For me, audio & video patch panels were a godsend. A lot more work to wire, but a godsend.


Agreed and I still use a couple of audio patchbays in my setup. I would really really love something like this but for USB and Firewire that fits into a 19" rack (that doesn't cost too much!)


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

I would literally kill for a punch down 1/4" TRS patch panel as I'm still using an antiquated soldered one. I actually had to take a break from wiring the third in my series of edit suites at home because I was so tired of soldering the audio patch panel. There's a DAT deck and a couple of other components that still aren't connected.

I swear I've seen USB patch panels before. I know when I worked for a previous company we had laser cut 19" panels that we mounted USB connectors on. I'm sure they weren't cheap, but for computer workstations in production vehicles where they still had to access the USB ports they worked a great deal better than a cable tied to the side of the rack.

I wonder if Hammond makes anything like that?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

This place pretty much carries everything, and a while ago I looked at some desk outlets, but nearly fainted at the cost. Have a look, it might give you folks some ideas. The also carry all kinds of raceways, racks, etc.

Desk Outlets, Power and Data Distribution


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

kps said:


> This place pretty much carries everything, and a while ago I looked at some desk outlets, but nearly fainted at the cost. Have a look, it might give you folks some ideas. The also carry all kinds of raceways, racks, etc.
> 
> Desk Outlets, Power and Data Distribution


I've been to that site before and was eyeing up all the cable run "J" hooks for inside the drop ceiling in my basement ... but then I decided to just get similar ones from Canadian Tire for 1/10th the price


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

mguertin said:


> I've been to that site before and was eyeing up all the cable run "J" hooks for inside the drop ceiling in my basement ... but then I decided to just get similar ones from Canadian Tire for 1/10th the price


Oh I hear you on the prices. I posted it so folks can get some ideas and see what's available. Hate to see the shipping costs from CA for a 100ft run.


----------

